# Showing off Soro



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Made this recently. But it is now my go-to video if anyone ever asks about Soro. Because even though I focus a lot on tricks, I decided for this video I would cut back on the flash and instead focus on things like impulse control, comfort in high distraction environments, and friendliness towards people. Over the years he's won a lot of people over (in real life), even those who used to be afraid of dogs. I'm really proud of him for that, and I think that's something he has naturally, not something I taught him. My absolute favorite part of that entire day of filming was when the guy in the wheelchair came up to us, totally unscripted (unlike the rest of the video). It was a classic 'Soro moment' the way he was just all wags and leaning as close as he could to the guy's chair, but you should have seen the smile on that man's face. Made my day. 
EDIT: Reason for the fluff in the beginning is I made this video for a contest. I didn't mention it when I made this thread because I definitely wasn't fishing for votes here. But now that the event is long over, I think it's safe to say this.





And for kicks, here's a vid of him being a normal dog:


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That was so much fun to watch. You guys are just so in tune with one another and he seems like such a calm soul.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Those were great! Soro is very well trained.


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

Why are you guys so frikken cool? Major vibes of admiration tinged with jealousy coming your way.

We have OB class tonight. This is going to stick with me during the lesson. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

So not only are you a fantastic artist, but you're a badass dog trainer as well? (And pretty!) Have ALL the good things!


----------



## aetolus (Jan 6, 2013)

That was awesome, especially him jumping on your back at the end!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Incredibly impressive! Do you and Soro do therapy work?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

BrittanyG said:


> So not only are you a fantastic artist, but you're a badass dog trainer as well? (And pretty!) Have ALL the good things!


Agreed! I just feel good when my dog(s) manage not to tackle anyone in public  Ok, not quite but no way is even Chester as close to as trained as Soro. Is it okay if I hate you just a little tiny bit for being awesome? :rockon:


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you liked it and I'm totally fine if you hate me a bit 



elrohwen said:


> he seems like such a calm soul.


Not quite! Well, I guess he is really steady now if anything, since he's middle aged. But he used to be a hyper thing, and he still has his spazzy moments when he greets people. 



beretw said:


> Why are you guys so frikken cool? Major vibes of admiration tinged with jealousy coming your way.
> We have OB class tonight. This is going to stick with me during the lesson. Thank you for sharing!


Glad to have inspired you guys! Garp is one of my favs as you already know! I have no doubt you two will rock this world. He's already a great ambassador for his breed, judging by your posts.



cookieface said:


> Incredibly impressive! Do you and Soro do therapy work?


Thank you! We don't, but I think he would make a great therapy dog! The thing about me is I like to do all the work in terms of training but I never find the time to go and get the letters to prove I've done it. So I think he would ace the CGC and many other tests, but I'm likely never going to have him tested or certified for anything.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I love the spells! To awesome!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Awesome video, well done


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

very very very cool! and impressive !!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Canyx said:


> I'm glad you liked it and I'm totally fine if you hate me a bit


Done! 

So very very awesome to see what you've accomplished. I would definitely steal Soro if I could.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> I love the spells! To awesome!


Fun fact: If you watch me instead of him, you can see me shaking my head after "Confundo," because he did it completely wrong. He's supposed to spin around endlessly in circles but he rolled instead, which is "Crucio." But I used this clip because this was the best "Avada kedavra" I've ever seen him do. He usually dies sideways, not on his back! 



winniec777 said:


> Done!
> 
> So very very awesome to see what you've accomplished. I would definitely steal Soro if I could.


I would almost be willing to trade Soro for Poca if I didn't put so much work into him! Oh, and if I didn't love him so darn much!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

I met this dog in real life. Yeah, i'm pretty much famous


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Silly bugger, did you teach him verbal cues only or is the movement part of the command too?


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Soro is awesome, and you've done a FANTASTIC job training him!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Selah Cowgirl said:


> Silly bugger, did you teach him verbal cues only or is the movement part of the command too?


The tricks themselves were recycled. He already knew 'roll over' 'play dead' and 'spin' with hand signals and multiple verbal cues. For example, 'play dead' could also be cued by "Dead" or "Bang!" or if I point to the floor (Down) then make a slapping motion with my hand. I would say 'Confundo' was more of a visual cue, since I used the old hand signal from 'spin' but added the spell as the new word. 

'Wingardium leviosa' was the only new one I had to teach from scratch, but he picked it up in a heartbeat since he's familiar with a target stick and I just lift it high for him to jump. Convenient, because _as all wizards should know_ the motion for the spell is swish and flick! So all I had to work on was distance and he will respond to both the verbal cue and also if I flick a stick or a pointed finger skywards. I'm actually polishing that one because he will jump at "Wingardium" and I want him to wait till I say "leviosa," so I'm desensitizing him to the former word.

Sorry, probably more than you wanted to know


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Actually it is not, that is just so fantastic. My boy is rather prey driven and not much into play or food so I am always impressed by dogs who are not.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

You two are amazing!


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

I have to admit i've watched the video about 5 times already. I'm in love with Soro <3


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

You guys rock. Here's a video of Soro's reaction to your reactions to our other video:


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

just made me laugh  and my dog barked at Soro's growl *lol* I loooooooove Soro...!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Rescued said:


> I met this dog in real life. Yeah, i'm pretty much famous


Me too!!! And Faolan was, of course, a complete dimwit in comparison


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Daenerys said:


> Me too!!! And Faolan was, of course, a complete dimwit in comparison


LOL, this made me laugh. 

That vid was so FRICKEN AWESOME!!!! I admit too, that I am slightly jealous  I could never get Indie to that level cos she is so nervy. Harry potter moves were my fav btw.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Daenerys said:


> Me too!!! And Faolan was, of course, a complete dimwit in comparison


I would say all three of our dogs just acted like normal dogs! I loooooove Faolan, not a dimwit at all!!



mashlee08 said:


> LOL, this made me laugh.
> 
> That vid was so FRICKEN AWESOME!!!! I admit too, that I am slightly jealous  I could never get Indie to that level cos she is so nervy. Harry potter moves were my fav btw.


And I will never get Soro to herd like Indie does because he's not nervy ENOUGH. All relative  He just happens to suit my lifestyle; a jack of all trades I can do anything with but he will never be the fastest, quickest learner, most athletic, etc.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

To quote my friend: 'You're just having Soro do everything for you.'


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

SO AWESOME!!! Unbelievably cool!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

very nice....smart boy

i need to step up Titch's training....not far behind but not as precise or perfect (well behaved)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! And tirluc, believe me when I say we are far from perfect! I had to reshoot the video many times 
Here is one more, that I made for my roommate because she and her dog (14 lbs) is out of town and I had some fun with her crate.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank your for sharing those videos! Anyone who thinks training turns dogs into zombies, or sepford dogs should see how much he knows, how because he's well trained you can take him wherever with you, how close it's made the two of you, and how much enjoyment he gets out of it! His quality of life is so much better because of the "work" the two of you put in. It's important for people to see what can be accomplished. Awesome!


----------

